# DIY luminaire



## matt davidson (27 Jul 2009)

Right, got myself a bit of a problem. Just had delivery of my shiney new bulbs today, but there just a bit too long for my current hood. 

Has anyone managed to rig up a diy luminaire/ bulb support thingy? Any tips

Thanks for any help


----------



## Themuleous (27 Jul 2009)

I did this over my nano, very simple.






If you cut the legs off you can easily hang it as well.

Sam


----------



## matt davidson (27 Jul 2009)

aha! that looks ideal! but whats it made out of? And are they standard reflectors, or diy ones?
Cheers for the info


----------



## bugs (27 Jul 2009)

There'll be several possibilities - the solution largely depends on your set up and capabilities. Have you got a photo of you can post?

EDIT: Oh my... what a clever forum telling me about the post you posted while I was writing my post... OK, so you like the prev posted solution. Cool.


----------



## matt davidson (27 Jul 2009)

Would definitely consider other options.

Specs are: tank- 4ft x 1ft x 15", Lighting 2x54 T5s, 1x 36w T8.

Currently have a standard hood with the T8s as originals. Havnt fitted the T5s yet, but would have had to modify the hood anyway to attach them. The tank also has a glass cover, which I'm not using at the moment.

Cheers


----------



## bugs (27 Jul 2009)

OK, T5's. So heat is going to be a consideration. Do you want something that sits on the tank or is suspended overhead? In the case of the latter can you attach to the ceiling or would you prefer a stand? Alternatively brackets off the wall above the tank?


----------



## matt davidson (27 Jul 2009)

Hanging from the ceiling isnt really an option, and neither is attaching it to the wall (too weak). So i think something that sits on the tank itself would be best.

Cheers


----------



## bugs (27 Jul 2009)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> I did this over my nano, very simple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd be tempted to use waterproof end caps.


----------



## matt davidson (27 Jul 2009)

Both the T5 and T8 ballasts are Arcadia ultraseals, and so come with waterproof caps so thats not a problem.


----------



## Themuleous (27 Jul 2009)

That DIY stand is just a pair of Arcadia reflectors held together by some sheet metal.  Simple as that!

Sam


----------



## matt davidson (28 Jul 2009)

Hmm, having problems finding suitable brackets. All the standard hardware stores had nothing like it, and everyone Ive asked about getting some custom made has either been rediculously expensive, or cant make the tank mountings (feet). Where did you get yours from? Did you make it yourself?
Cheers


----------



## bugs (28 Jul 2009)

B&Q Warehouse sell various metal rods and profiles - perhaps something you could use to fabricate the legs. Or... a sheet of perspex cut to shape.


----------

